
Ask HN: In 2018, can an individual produce a scalable app? - startupdiscuss
In the early days of the internet, a person would fire up a lamp server, and start up a site. You were in business.<p>That became difficult to do for a while, because your home server would not scale easily and you had to manage hardware.<p>Then there was a new paradigm. Ruby on Rails or one of the other frameworks (Django) let a single person knock out a site and push it to Heroku and you were in business.<p>There are some trends that make this more difficult:<p>1. Security is specialized<p>2. It costs a lot of money if it does scale<p>3. Consumers expect &quot;sophisticated&quot; experiences (example: snappy responsive sites, sized perfectly to my screen)<p>Some things make it easier:<p>1. Sites like AWS, Azure, Google, Digital Ocean let you run servers and an API<p>2. You can code a front end in a different language to make it snappy<p>However, we are moving towards a team. A single person doing all those things is getting harder.<p>Now I know a single person can produce a &quot;toy&quot; example, but are there modern stacks that let a single person produce an app that can scale indefinitely?
======
homarp
"Do Things that Don't Scale"
[http://paulgraham.com/ds.html](http://paulgraham.com/ds.html) then when you
need to scale, hire people.

